# Games in Gainesville, FL



## Eye Tyrant (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm moving back home to Gainesville, FL in August after 8+ years in the military. I have a friend or two interested in getting back together for a game, but I'm looking for more.... Anyone out there in the area?


----------



## BudLeiser (Aug 21, 2005)

Found this on a google i know its old but if your still looking for gamers in gainesville try www.localgaming.net


----------



## minitrue (Oct 9, 2005)

If your still looking for players, I'd be interested.  Former army myself, now I work full time at UF.


----------

